
Fact-Check the Physics of Captain America Hammering Thanos - ga-vu
https://www.wired.com/story/fact-check-the-physics-of-captain-america-hammering-thanos/
======
just_myles
The only thing I think is missing from this is area behind cap when he swings
Mjolnir and knocks Thanos down. Also citing when Thor wacks Hulk with it in
Avengers 1. It suffers from the same thing. I mean... when you think about it
when Thor hit the car in Avengers 1, though it was a practical effect,
probably should have been more theatrical based on this article.

